

Quantcast File System - stevvooe
http://quantcast.github.com/qfs/

======
mattyb
Any idea if HBase can work with this? Looks like there are patches for hadoop-
core, a quick skim didn't reveal if HBase changes are needed.

------
cosmonot
Nice! It's a metric shitload faster than HDFS.

Has anyone gotten it running on EC2 yet at scalee?

~~~
stevvooe
Not as far as I know, but please feel free to give it a try and report back.

